# Renzo Gracie beats up robber while tweeting about it



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm just reporting this but were they really robbing him? 

You'll have to start reading from the last tweet to the first. Also my paint skills are nothing to mess with.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

He comes across as a bit of a dick in this.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killz said:


> He comes across as a bit of a dick in this.


He sure does. And people say how BJJ is a great tool for self defense and all that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

That's the renzo I used to hear stories about from guys who knew. A mean SOB. According to them, he used to go out just to look for this exact thing.

He's a pacifist teddy bear compared to his brother Ryan who died mysteriously in a Brazilian jail.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sounds like he was using himself as bait....the people who thought he was an easy target are the dicks and deserve what they get if thats how it went. Sadistic fukr though :laugh:


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

The whispering in the ear thing to scare them reminds me of what Frank Shamrock was doing to him when they fought, might have left a lasting impression,,??


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

his hands after the episode.




Joabbuac said:


> Sounds like he was using himself as bait....the people who thought he was an easy target are the dicks and deserve what they get if thats how it went. Sadistic fukr though :laugh:



and this, Henzo might be a dick but those guys were looking for some.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

mmaforum.com was the first to talk about it gents.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyOkZEmb4No&feature=player_embedded


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

God I love the Gracie family. It's a whole bloodline of Brazilian Batmen with a fetish for twisting people into balloon animals while tweeting about beating assholes down. 

Bless you, Renzo Gracie. You do God's work.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

that's awesome. Renzo is very sadistic. I'd love to hear his story about the encounter with Aborigines in Sydney.


----------



## otronegro (Aug 23, 2011)

guess he wasnt that paranoid after all


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone else laughing at this. Too funny! Renzo is a bad man. 

You wouldn't like em when he's angry...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

EDIT: oops otronegro already posted the video

I got nothing more to add


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

oldfan said:


> EDIT: oops otronegro already posted the video
> 
> I got nothing more to add


Yeah right, just boosting your post count..


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't watched the video yet, but from his tweets it looks like he just decided they were muggers and kicked their asses. They may have been planning to mug him, but all they actually seem to have done was ask for a cigarette.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I haven't watched the video yet, but from his tweets it looks like he just decided they were muggers and kicked their asses. They may have been planning to mug him, but all they actually seem to have done was ask for a cigarette.


Wisdom for today, quit smoking. Bad for your health.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I hope these two dudes were muggers, otherwise Renzo could get in deep trouble. Sounds like a higly trained martial artist beat up two random dudes. 

If they _were_ actually about to mug him then fair play Renzo you mad bastard. Whatever I do in life, I will make sure I never do anything to anger you or any of your family.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I personally believe that they were trying to mug Renzo because he was acting drunk and baiting them, or that this is a publicity stunt. Renzo did sound genuine while explaining to so I am inclined to believe the former. Renzo was looking baiting these guys and these guys took it hook line and sinker. Not saying I believe every word; I assume he is sensationalizing a little bit. If any of it is true, though, Renzo is a little sadistic, and I like it.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I spent a lot of time out of home in my early teenage years, dealt with many people like the people that Renzo is talking about. Renzo has good awareness, he knows from being around criminals in the past what to look out for. If I was in Renzo's situation i'd have done very similar. 

If somebody reaches into your pocket without your consent I believe that can be deemed as assault? Renzo even said he doesn't smoke and they have the nerve to put their hands on him and in his pockets? 

No honest person acts like that. Renzo is street smart, I like it. I probably wouldn't have gone back looking for the other guy, I would always mug a mugger after detaining them though, just for a taste of their own medicine


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> I spent a lot of time out of home in my early teenage years, dealt with many people like the people that Renzo is talking about. Renzo has good awareness, he knows from being around criminals in the past what to look out for. If I was in Renzo's situation i'd have done very similar.
> 
> If somebody reaches into your pocket without your consent I believe that can be deemed as assault? Renzo even said he doesn't smoke and they have the nerve to put their hands on him and in his pockets?
> 
> No honest person acts like that. Renzo is street smart, I like it. I probably wouldn't have gone back looking for the other guy, I would always mug a mugger after detaining them though, just for a taste of their own medicine


Yeah, now that I have a chance to listen to the interview, what he describes is definitely a mugging. Probably not career criminals, just a couple of guys who thought they found an easy target. Renzo may have done them a great service.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In teaching them that looks can be very desceptive especially if you don't watch MMA?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I think he meant it would teach them a lesson in what is right and what is wrong. They might have chosen a helpless drunk to pick on and mug, but this time they chose a BJJ god, and they got what was coming to them. The lesson they learned is probably just to be more careful who you mug, to be honest. But they deserved it either way (if this is true).


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Ape City said:


> I think he meant it would teach them a lesson in what is right and what is wrong. They might have chosen a helpless drunk to pick on and mug, but this time they chose a BJJ god, and they got what was coming to them. The lesson they learned is probably just to be more careful who you mug, to be honest. But they deserved it either way (if this is true).


That if you're going to be muggers, you may as well go whole hog and carry a weapon.

Seriously though, the fact that they didn't even have a knife between them and took a while to decide to mug him tells me they don't do this often and may decide it just isn't worth the risk after taking this beating.


----------



## Hooligan222 (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't know about the law of USA, but can't he get a jailtime for this? He himself admitted on assaulting 2 guys, and it can't be considered selfdefence, when you chase a guy down, and then choke him out 3 consecutive times..


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Hooligan222 said:


> I don't know about the law of USA, but can't he get a jailtime for this? He himself admitted on assaulting 2 guys, and it can't be considered selfdefence, when you chase a guy down, and then choke him out 3 consecutive times..


Renzo would have been charged with assault of police were involved but it doesn't look like that's gonna happen. It's like robbing a drug dealer, the dealer can't exactly go to the cops and tell them someone stole his stash.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well there is a such thing as excessive force. I'm not sure if that's what Renzo did. From the way the story's spun I would say it isn't.


----------

